# Remodeling home...consult architect or interior designer first?



## ronildexon (Nov 8, 2008)

I am planning on remodeling our very tiny galley kitchen and adjoining family room by expanding out about 8 feet. The problem is, neither one of us has an eye for what goes together. We both know what we like/don't like when we see it, but just aren't creative enough to coordinate things on our own.

So, are we better off getting an interior designer's perspective first, or hiring an architect? Are architects trained in any way to help people decide on things like what countertop color looks best with a particular cabinetry color? On the flip side, would an interior designer be aware of things like plumbing & electrical requirements/codes? This is the home we plan on staying in for at least the next 15 years, until our children finish school, so we'd like to make it very much "ours".

Can anyone help?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

have them meet and work together. why are you posting this same thread under so many different nicks? no-one giving you a satisfactory answer? keep forgetting your password? ...just curious...

DM


----------



## ketrexkax (Nov 8, 2008)

I can tell you from years of experience that most architects and Interior designers get along like cats and dogs. Unless you get them both from the same firm (and even then there might be conflict) be prepared to have a bucket of cold water to separate them. Get the architect first. He/she will probably recommend someone for the colors etc.


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

In my opinion, neither. I would first contact a couple/three remodelers that are associated with the National Association of the Remodeling Industry (NARI). Check out www.nari.org and go to the upper right hand corner of your screen to search for some local companies.

Most remodelers associated with NARI have people on staff trained to handle your needs, without the added expense of paying an architect or interior decorator/designer. Even if you decide you do want to go ahead and hire the architect or interior designer, your remodeler may have recommendations for people they've worked with in the past to make for a smoother project.


----------

